# New gun & ammo store for Cypress!



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I went out last night to visit Richard Emory at his new shop. He's just now opening it up and last night was a nice little start. He has great prices on his guns and ammunition. I've been dealing with him for years both with Ducks Unlimited and buying guns & shells when he was at Tomball Pawn & Jewelry.

They are on Fairbanks North-Houston, just before it hits the 290 outbound feeder (between Telge and Barker-Cypress), so it's an easy stop when going out to Hot Wells anyway.

http://agroutdoors.com/

15926 Cypress N. Houston Suite 100
Cypress, Texas 77429
832.334.GUN2(4862)

We can never have too many good, locally owned FFL dealers.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Richard is a great guy, bought a gun from him at Feland's. Will definitely have to check out his new shop. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome ...Im gonna run by there in a lil while & Blow my allowance


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Larry was there last night and Richard has a nice thick stack of Larry's cards on the counter...


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Stopped by and said hi to Richard yesterday afternoon.
Nice store and location!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sea Aggie said:


> I went out last night to visit Richard Emory at his new shop. He's just now opening it up and last night was a nice little start. He has great prices on his guns and ammunition. I've been dealing with him for years both with Ducks Unlimited and buying guns & shells when he was at Tomball Pawn & Jewelry.
> 
> They are on *Fairbanks North-Houston*, just before it hits the 290 outbound feeder (between Telge and Barker-Cypress), so it's an easy stop when going out to Hot Wells anyway.
> 
> ...


Cypress North Houston just North of 290. Exit Telge...go through the light and turn right by the gas station...the shop is on your left in the strip! :smile:


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

CORRECTION - Cypress North Houston


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Cool, will have to go check it out!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Stopped by yesterday, nice store.
It will very nice to have him right here by the house.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, I wondered where Richard went. Bought my last SBE II from him at Tomball Pawn.....


----------

